# When do kittens start climbing?



## Cnamommy (Jun 4, 2011)

My kitten is 6 weeks and 3 days at the youngest (this a estimate) she cannot climb on my bed yet and I saw this thing I want to get her it's about 4 feet high with several things for her to do. And it got to me wondering when can I expect her to climb? I have had her since monday it's now thur she is still adjusting right now.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I got Apollo at 8 weeks, and while he sometimes needed a little help getting up onto the bed, he was pretty efficient at jumping and climbing by then.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think kitties start to climb scratching posts around 6-7 weeks. Certainly by 11-12 weeks they should be climbing.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy at eight weeks was able to climb my bed no problem, however my bed is not a very high one.


----------



## Furball (Jun 9, 2011)

About 6 weeks they should be able to manage most furniture and at about 8 weeks your curtains aren't safe for long!

Luckily you won't need to worry about your christmas tree as it will be too old by that time but if you ever have kittens that are about 5-7 weeks and a big christmas tree watch out... they love em!


----------

